# Ethernet port lights



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

So, on the next model TiVo you make, I suggest you make the little flickering light on the Ethernet port be controlled by the same setting that can turn off the lights in the front. I can still see the Ethernet port flickering reflected off the wall once my eyes get dark adapted .


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Black electrical tape is your friend!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I agree with Tivogre, it fixes everything related to lights that need turning off. The other choice is found at a place like Staples. Sheets of paper with peel off round black dots.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, I use black electrical tape everywhere too. Rather than get the dots, I just use a hole punch to make circular versions.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I agree. If it's that bothersome, black gaffers or electrical tape helps in this situation


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tivogre said:


> Black electrical tape is your friend!


Or even better, a Light Dim.

http://www.lightdims.com/

I use them to dim or completely block any annoying LEDs on electrical devices. Much better than using electrical tape.


----------

